# Buttah



## bdskelly (May 3, 2018)




----------



## mike5051 (May 3, 2018)

Great tip Brian!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 3, 2018)

I'm sure in agreement Brian
Gary


----------



## daricksta (May 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> View attachment 362593


Like there's an acceptable alternative to butter? Not in my house!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 4, 2018)

Well my arteries and veins are well lub'd. 

Chris


----------

